# [Risolto]Intel Pro/wireless 3945ABG

## Epicuro

Ciao a tutti.

Non riesco a capire come poter far funzionare la mia scheda wifi.

Ho installato e poi configurato wpa_supplicant, ho scaricato il pacchetto per la schda intel, ma non riesco a far funzionare il wifi.

La luce del notebook che indica l'attivazione della scheda wireless non si accende.

Come potrei vedere se nella configurazione del kernel ho abilitato i giusti supporti?

Eppure durante la configurazione del kernel ho seguito alla lettera quanto diceva il manuale.

Grazie per eventuali suggerimenti.Last edited by Epicuro on Tue Aug 18, 2009 8:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

cosa risponde il comando /sbin/iwconfig?

----------

## Epicuro

L'output è il seguente: no such file or directory.

Mentre con ifconfig mi appaiono wlan0, wmaster0, e mi sembra, ma non ne sono sicuro in quanto l'output scorre troppo velocemente, o lo o eth0.

Se faccio un ping con il cavo ethernet collegato tutto ok mentre senza mi dice :host unknown.

Durante il boot vedo scorrere il messaggio di attivazione di wlan0 e il montaggio di ethernet.

Leggendo un'po' di post "http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Iwlwifi" ho scoperto che nella configurazione del kernel andavano settate alcune voci per permettere il caricamento dei drivers iwl3945, per cui ho tentato una nuova configurazione del kernel ma, essendo un principiante, devo aver commesso qualche errrore.

Ho recuperato la precedente configurazione (.config) quindi "make menuconfig", ho apportato le modifiche suggerite, poi "make && make modules_install

" a questo punto per finire "cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.30-gentoo-r41".

Ho modificato grub inserendo la voce del nuovo kernel-2.6.30-gentoo-r41 ma non si avvia in quanto non trova l'immagine del kernel.

Sono in fase di stallo.

Ti ringrazio per la tua disponibilità a rispondermi.

Ciao

----------

## Apetrini

Ci sono buone possibilità che  la tua scheda funzioni. Ti manca 

```
net-wireless/wireless-tools
```

 come pacchetto (è per quello che non hai iwconfig).

Ora, tu dici che hai configurato wpa_supplicant. Ottimo, ma quello è solo per il wpa. Per wep e connessioni wireless senza cifrature usi direttamente iwconfig(man iwconfig per i dettagli, anche se a grandi linee basta che setti:essid, canale, chiave wep se c'è).

```
iwlist scan
```

 per scansionare le reti rilevate.

Per essere sicuro che la tua scheda funzioni batti un 

```
ifconfig wlan0 up
```

 (da root) e vedi cosa dice.

Tutto questo è solo per il livello wireless, per farti assegnare un indirizzo ip (supponendo che il tuo access point ha un server dhcp) batti "dhclient wlan0" o "dhcpcd wlan0" dipende da che pacchetto dhcp usi.

Se sei almeno sotto X e non vuoi troppe grane, emergi 

```
net-misc/wicd
```

, poi fallo partire con /etc/init.d/wicd start e dopo usi la interfaccia grafica battendo "wicd-client" da utente. La serie 1.5.x gestisce il wireless senza rogne.

Il post è un po' confusionario, ma sono un attimo di fretta ora...

----------

## cloc3

 *Epicuro wrote:*   

> Leggendo un'po' di post "http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Iwlwifi"
> 
> 

 

nella documentazione di fondo pagina, quel wiki richiama la documentazione ufficiale per il Wireless Networking.

Dagli una letta, così completi le tue conoscenze sui meccanismi del wifi.

----------

## Epicuro

Ciao ragazzi.

Questa è la situazione: seguendo la documentazione gentoo ho istallato wpa_supplicant come suggerito.

Sono poi passato alla sua configurazione sulla base degli esempi presenti ed infine ho editato il file /etc/conf.d/net dove ho inserito <modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )> e <wpa_supplicant_eth0="-Dwext">.

Durante la fase di boot vedo che wpa_supplicant si avvia in background e sia eth0 che wlan0 sono attive( infatti il comando /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

mi restituisce l'output che le interfaccie sono già caricate).

Non utilizzo DHCP  e la mia rete è composta da un acces point (modem-router sitecom wl-154) su cui ho impostato una chiave wpa-psk con crittografia TKIP e naturalmente il notebook hp pavillon dv5000.

Ora il comando iwlist scan mi restituisce l'output (comando non trovato) e questo perchè non ho installato il wireless-tools mentre <ifconfig wlan0 up> no mi da risposta.

Il comando <dmesg | grep iwl> mi restituisce questo output:

 *Quote:*   

> detected intel wireless wifi link 3945ABG
> 
> irq 29 for MSI/MSI-X
> 
> phy0 selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'
> ...

 

Se interpreto bene questo risultato vuol dire che il driver per la mia scheda wifi è stato caricato.

Se la risposta è affermativa come mai non riesco ad utilizzare la connessione wireless?

Grazie ancora ragazzi per i vostri suggerimenti.

Ciao

----------

## cloc3

 *Epicuro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ora il comando iwlist scan mi restituisce l'output (comando non trovato) e questo perchè non ho installato il wireless-tools mentre <ifconfig wlan0 up> no mi da risposta.
> 
> ...
> ...

 

inutile insistere.

fino a quando ti intestardirai a configurare i driver senza installare i software che li usano non c'è speranza.

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Epicuro

Ciao.

Sono riuscito a far trovare a grub l'immagine del kernel che, come ti avevo detto, avevo riconfigurato con le i giusti supporti per il wireless.

Morale adesso con questo kernel si accende il led della mia intel/pro wireless3945ABG, per cui deduco che il driver sia stato caricato, ma eseguendo un ping l'output è :<host unknown>.

Come ti avevo detto all'avvio wpa_supplicant si avvia correttamente ed entrambe le interfaccie di rete sono up.

Digitando #wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -d  ottengo un output in cui mi si dice che ha fallito a leggere la configurazione di wpa_supplicant.conf   e che non riesce ad aggiungere l'interfaccia.

Tu mi suggerisci di installare i wireless-tools?

Io non li ho installati perchè mi sembrava di aver capito che permettessero la configurazione wifi solo con chiave Wep mentre io nel router ho una chiave Wpa.

Mi sto sbagliando?

Ciao

----------

## Tigerwalk

E installali no? Non ti esplode mica il computer se lo fai....!

----------

## Epicuro

Ho installato i wireless-tolls, ma non e'cambiato nulla.

Pero' rileggendo il manuale sulla configurazione della rete mi sono accorto che e'richiesto Baselayout.

Questo significa che prima della configurazione devo effettuare la migrazione a openRc?

Perdonate la mia insistenza.

Grazie a tutti voi.

Ciao

----------

## fbcyborg

(K)NetworkManager no eh?

----------

## Epicuro

Finalmente sono riuscito ad utilizzare la connessione wireless, meglio tardi che mai!

Ho installato Wicd (dopo aver dovuto sbloccare alcuni pacchetti) , riavviato Dbus, aggiunto wicd al runlevel, rimosso net.eth0 e net.wlan0 da /etc/init.d ed infine rimosso /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf.

Devo ringraziare quanti hanno dovuto sopportare le mie continue richieste di suggerimenti.

Ciao

----------

## fbcyborg

Meglio così, l'importante è che tu abbia risolto.

Anche io usavo wicd, ma poi sono passato a (K)NetworkManager perché mi

dava un sacco di problemi.

Ma molto probabilmente sarà migliorato anche wicd!

----------

